

Google Designing Its Own Self-Driving Car, Considers ‘Robo Taxi’ - _pius
http://jessicalessin.com/2013/08/23/exclusive-google-designing-its-own-self-driving-car-considers-robo-taxi-2/

======
adamwong246
Idea: A joint venture between Google and Tesla. With Google's software and
Tesla's hardware, we can have a car share network of autonomous cars. You no
longer own a car, you simply call one up when you need it. You get it and the
car drives itself to your destination. Then you get out and the car drives
away to pick up another passenger. This spreads out the high cost of electric
vehicles, while lowering the overall number of vehicles on the road. Drunk
driving is history, as are parking garages, parking meters, taxi drivers, bus
drivers and public transit as we know it. The center-most lanes of highways
become the auto-pilot lane, where cars form a 'train' of cars, traveling at
120 mph and with only inches between the bumpers, to take advantage of lowered
air resistance via drafting. Of course, this requires the infrastructure of
solar powered charging stations. But I think a better solution might be to
install wireless charging plates in the road itself, so that the cars can
travel further without charging. You might even be able to provide a tiered
service- private, limo-style vehicles for the wealthy and more modest, carpool
style busses for cheap public transit.

~~~
acl2149
I believe Larry and Sergey said this is the ultimate goal with self-driving
cars

